# Matagorda Deep Sea Fishing Report Topshelffishing



## Top Shelf Fishing. (May 20, 2021)

Went out to run the boat and the snapper were hungry. Rescued a pelican as well  
Topshelffishing.com


----------



## 400Watts (Apr 23, 2021)

How far out do you have to go? And what used for bait?


----------



## Top Shelf Fishing. (May 20, 2021)

400Watts said:


> How far out do you have to go? And what used for bait?


Just 32 miles out. Tested a few holes for catch and release. There were plenty to go around. We only had some old cut bait and squid for bait.


----------

